# Beruf Juwelenschleifer



## Yaserio (21. Februar 2007)

hi Leute habe mal ne frage wo kann man den beruf juwelenschleifer lernen bitte um rückantwort 


Gruß
Yaserio


----------



## Wolslord (21. Februar 2007)

Für Allianz  in Exodar und für horde in Silbermond erlernbar


----------



## Leigh (24. Februar 2007)

Sofern du BC hast    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartman92 (27. Februar 2007)

In Silbermond für Hordler da hab ich es gelernt al Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dimantoR (28. Februar 2007)

Genau für Allianz in Exodar und für Hordler in Silbermond.

Aber dazu musst du wissen das Juwelenschleifer ein sehr kostspieliger Beruf ist du solltest am besten den Beruf Bergbau dazu lernen.Da du sehr viel Barren unterschiedlicher Metalle brauchst und sie sich nicht für teuer Gold im Auktionshaus kaufen möchtest.(Nur ein Tipp)

grüße dimantoR


----------

